# Training Retrievers for Field Trials, Hunt Tests and Hunting



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Edited by Bill Hillman

I stumbled across this one in a used bookstore a few days ago. I had never heard of it and it was pricey but I bought it and it looks to be a very interesting read. Anyone else have this one?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

If it is a large white softbound book that contains a variety of interview between Bill and various dog trainers, I think that it is quite a good read.


----------



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

A lot of the information is more than a little out-dated. I think that there is a discussion of what is the best size shot to use in your 20 gauge to correct the dog. Hillman actually did a follow-up, interviewing many of the same trainers years later.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> If it is a large white softbound book that contains a variety of interview between Bill and various dog trainers, I think that it is quite a good read.


That is the one. I had a chance to get into it last night and it is indeed a good read. It is like sitting with a group of trainers listening to them talk about various issues. Definitely a good addition to my library.


----------



## HighlandC10 (Jan 8, 2010)

I just got back my Retiever back from wonderful trainer, they provide Dog Behavior Modification courses to solve issues such as: Jumping, Pulling on the Leash, Biting, Mouthing, Fearfulness, Growling, Possessiveness, Dominance, Phobias, Territorial Aggression, Fighting and more! My dog was crazy. I came across this dog training SC sometime ago.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I love it!! Great book with various training viewpoints, suggestions and opinions. Mine is doggeared and travels with me out to the field. A very good read.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a first edition with the red cover and the 2nd edition, with the white cover.
Great reference book. Very helpful in offering suggestions on issues.
Highland C10.....very strange post.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Why can't people just be honest?


----------

